
New Uber Branding - shreyask
https://www.uber.com/
======
TaylorGood
Great iteration away from Black/Lux.. now feels very "mass-consumer friendly"

Further insight: [http://brand.uber.com](http://brand.uber.com)

------
thesimon
Dustin Curtis tweeted
([https://twitter.com/dcurtis/status/694607605436588032](https://twitter.com/dcurtis/status/694607605436588032))
that it is "meant to look like a plug, connecting the digital and physical
worlds."

It is kind of missing the transport aspect imho.

~~~
TaylorGood
The shape of a cars side-profile or wheel might've nailed it better, but then
again, driving passengers in a car from A-B seems far from their entire scope;
logistics, food, etc.

------
mmosta
Is anyone else catching some old school Nokia vibe from this branding?

------
huangc10
You know what, as a developer and designer, I like it, I like it a lot.

As an engineer I still can't really see why. Better than Airbnb logo though.

